

Ask HN: Best way to learn about concurrency - GeoKeaton

Specifically in Java. Are there any tutorials, posts, blogs or books that the HN community could recommend?
======
chuhnk
I found Java Concurrency in Practice to be a pretty solid read.

[http://www.amazon.com/Java-Concurrency-Practice-Brian-
Goetz/...](http://www.amazon.com/Java-Concurrency-Practice-Brian-
Goetz/dp/0321349601)

~~~
GeoKeaton
Cheers I'll give that one a look

